# Barracuda Strikes!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Meet Mr Barry Cuda!

Locally known as a Kaku i personally regard this as a "rubbish" fish. The slimy coat smells, they slice up my hooked fish & cleanly cut through my leaders costing me my hooks & lures. The larger ones do put up a decent fight. I do keep a few under 10lb for friends who do savor it's white meat. Very larger Cudas have been known to contain ciguatera from time to time. I loose many hooks, lures & fluorocarbon or monofilament leaders to Barracudas yearly.

Once hook i generally release them so i found i only have a small percentage of pics & vids on hand. This is less then 5% of my hook-ups these past 5yrs.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice video


----------

